# How many days needed for Egg laying After mating



## Shan Jr (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi,ied: My cockatiles mated starting on 17 march still they are continously mating,how long it'll take for laying eggs.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Depends on how high the female's hormones are. Usually you should see eggs a week or two after mating has started. Has the male started preparing the nest?


----------



## Shan Jr (Mar 20, 2018)

*I'm Looking*

I'm looking everyday,when the male went inside and sitting for long time after that they're mating,but until now more than 11 days no egg. actually this is the first clutch for my babies.:cinnamon pearl:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could take them longer. Every bird is different. You just have to be patient.


----------



## Shan Jr (Mar 20, 2018)

*Tnk u*

Oh Tnk u roxy:lutino:


----------



## Shan Jr (Mar 20, 2018)

*1 more Question*

Hi Roxy i have one more doubt why my tina[female cockatiel] is ate the poo which down on the cage.ied: is tis normal or something..


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

It could take a couple weeks if it is their first time. Mine mated once in a while for a few weeks maybe a month before they got the hang of it, once they started mating several times a day it was less than a week for eggs to come and they kept at it until the whole clutch was laid and they were incubating full time.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

I see all my bird species pick poo off of things if it is stuck but the only time I seen my cockatiel eat poop was when she was eating whole seeds that the babies has passed in the nest. I know parakeets eat poop although I don't know why! None of my large birds ever ate poop.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It's not normal for tiels to eat poop. If they're picking it off perches, the perches need to be cleaned. If they're eating it off the cage floor, there may be a nutritional deficiency.


----------

